# Superstars on the block



## knickquelz (May 24, 2002)

If you think about it, this summer could be heated up with huge blockbuster trades. Guys that are pretty much safe are Kidd, Pierce, Ben Wallace, Walker, and all the guys who went far these playoffs. One thing, though, that I have to wonder, and that is, guys like KG, Duncan, and Vince, who cannot get their teams past a certain point, well, they could be on the trading block. Vince Carter and Kevin Garnett is probably the best big man, big guard duo in the league, talent wise, but these guys lack a lot of heart. Kobe and Duncan, (and of course Big Poppa Shaq) along with Kidd should be up there in the best duos, but I feel that if VC and KG grew hearts, together, they'd be the best duo.

All in all, I doubt either gets dealt. If they deal, it'd be for each other.


----------



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

Vince or KG aren't going anywhere for a long time.


----------



## knickquelz (May 24, 2002)

They may not be, but they cannot get their teams past a certain point in the playoffs and if they continue to fail when it counts, you can bet that they'll be overlooked. KG and VC have nothing on Duncan and Bryant. But that is just my opinion. I wouldn't be "upset" if we got Carter and Garnett, haha...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Andre Miller should be included in this list. Cavs do not want to dish out what Miller will be worth=a ton. Cavs love DRE but cant afford him. Knicks should be one of the teams lining up to make a deal for this wonderul, magnificent,all-star PG.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Duncan or Kobe*

Charles barkley Kenny smith and Doug collins all said Kobe was MVP of the Western conference finals in 2001 and 2002. 

Barkley made a comment about shaq being MVP of the Junior varsity championship. Surpsiig coming from him because he hates kobe now after the shaq incident. 

Everyone knows the Western conference was much tougher then the NBA FINALS. The new jersey nets was a cakewalk compared to Sacremento San antonio Portland. Same with Philadelphia.

2002- Spurs had the lead in every game of that series. I all Laker victories the spurs had full control in the 4th quarter,and Mr Kobe Bean bryant took over in the 4th quarter .

2001. Kobe destroyed the spurs. This is the series,that made Pop go out and get Bruce bowen. Spurs fans talk about how Duncanmakes guys better defenders NOT TRUE...Kobe TORCHED Antonio daniels. He averaged like 35 points and shot 52 percent.

Bruce bowen makes kobe work. Kobe's FG percentage in 2002 and 2004 was far down from 2001 playoffs. This is why i laugh when spurs fans say Duncan can take last yrs Lakers far in the playoffs. No Manu No Parker No Bowen. Especially on D

Replace that with Lamar butler atkins. They are horrible on defense.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Fordy74 said:


> Andre Miller should be included in this list. Cavs do not want to dish out what Miller will be worth=a ton. Cavs love DRE but cant afford him. Knicks should be one of the teams lining up to make a deal for this wonderul, magnificent,all-star PG.


you can trade QRich for Andre Miller straight up Denver keeps Earl Watson as their starting pg and they need a sg bad Q been in the western conference his whole career he works better in the up and down score a lot of points style


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

kamaze said:


> you can trade QRich for Andre Miller straight up Denver keeps Earl Watson as their starting pg and they need a sg bad Q been in the western conference his whole career he works better in the up and down score a lot of points style


Then who plays the point for NY? Marbury? Miller? Robinson? Crawford?

Although Robinson's more of a backup and Craw can play the 2, I seriously can't envision either Marbury or Miller being a backup for a losing Knicks team.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Unless we get back KG in return RJ and VC are staying nets for a long time.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

knickquelz said:


> Vince Carter and Kevin Garnett is probably the best big man, big guard duo in the league, talent wise, but these guys lack a lot of heart.


who says kg lacks heart? if anything he has the most heart and wants to win the most, he's just never been paired with someone good except the time he went to the conference finals with spree, sam i am, and wally, and his first three years in the league where he was paired with steph and or the time with terrel brandon. but other than that, he hasn't had a SOLID team in his career, except now he has ricky davis, who can score off the dribble better than wally, a guy who knows how to get the job done


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

knickquelz said:


> If you think about it, this summer could be heated up with huge blockbuster trades. Guys that are pretty much safe are Kidd, Pierce, Ben Wallace, Walker, and all the guys who went far these playoffs. One thing, though, that I have to wonder, and that is, *guys like KG, Duncan, and Vince, who cannot get their teams past a certain point*


Duncan?? Can't get his team past a certain point? He already took them to championship a couple of times, how far do you want him to take them? He take them to the moon you know.



knickquelz said:


> Vince Carter and Kevin Garnett is probably the best big man, big guard duo in the league, talent wise, but these guys lack a lot of heart.


KG does not lack heart, he lacks teammates.

But I'm quite sure that if the wolves don't get to the playoffs this season he will be asking for a trade in the summer.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

This thread was started 4 years ago, lol..........ive been here since the beginning!!!


----------

